# Edition38 (modified VAG car show) - September 3rd/4th



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll be showing my car there this year, as will GWorks. Not pressing for a TTOC stand, just wondered if anyone else is showing there or planning on attending?

September 3rd/4th
Overton Park
Northampton

http://www.edition38.com/


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

As u know, I'll be there, both Sat and Sunday. Sat on the VagOwners stand and Sunday in the Show n Shine, probably still on the VO stand too.

Glen.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i have been thinking about this one might give it a go


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

anyone else going to this?

I think I'll pitch up on the Sunday.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nando said:


> anyone else going to this?
> 
> I think I'll pitch up on the Sunday.


i am defo going for the sunday


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > anyone else going to this?
> ...


Glen & Andy
Good to meet you both - stunning cars 8) 
Anyone get any trophies?

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Nando said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Sorry could not make it   i bet Andy won a pie :lol: :wink:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I won 'BEST AUDI' again, wahooooo. Beat that Goldfinger this time round too, hehe. Was a pleasure to meet fellow TTOC members, hope to see more next yr as E38 is without a doubt the best show of the yr IMO.

Cheers, Glen.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Gworks said:


> I won 'BEST AUDI' again, wahooooo. Beat that Goldfinger this time round too, hehe. Was a pleasure to meet fellow TTOC members, hope to see more next yr as E38 is without a doubt the best show of the yr IMO.
> 
> Cheers, Glen.


Nice one - Congratulations mate.
I had my heart set on a Corrado but after the show I'm thinking mk2 Golf - a childhood favourite. 3dr, big bumpers and all the rest 8) 
Some awesome cars - loved the Caddys


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jay you started this thread and where were you :?: :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm here 

I was there on Saturday flying the TTOC flag! Congrats on "Best Audi" Glen, nice work mate! On Saturday I was the only TT there :?


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

I was there, i'll post some piks in the general section now []


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AxlFoley said:


> I was there, i'll post some piks in the general section now []


im waiting :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

did any one else think that the judging at edition 38 was hopeless one of the cars that won the mk1 class was a non running and unfinished had the engine in but it was not wired up :?


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Ooooo, I hope that wasn't a dig @ my Victory, lol, just kiddin. I though that some of the cars that won were amazing, although I heard that they had different judges for different categories! I thought that the Audi, VW, and Beetle Judges were very professional and didn't miss out on much.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

What sort of things were being judged then? Seems I missed out on that side of the show.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

IIRC, I think they were judging on cleanliness, modifications, style, interior, sound systems, engine bay, etc. Covering the car from top to bottom.


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

my picks
http://veedub.org/gallery/Edition38


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AxlFoley said:


> my picks
> http://veedub.org/gallery/Edition38


nice pics but you could have moved the lager soaked towel before you took the pic of the back of my car :wink: (even if it was my towel  )


----------

